# quiet noiseless muffler...



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yea i had a pacesetter before and it was actually quiet, but the muffler started rusting so i changed to this bosal. just wanted to know what everyone considers quiet. as in when im going on the highway i won't hear this loud roar in the background at 3k rpms. stockish woudl be nice. whats better? single outlet? dual outlet? 2.5 more quiet than 2.25? ive already got a cherry bomb resonator and it made it deeper but not any less loud. thanks. 

i looked on some other threads, but ther'es not really a direct answer or suggestion for very quiet except stock.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

also do different tips acutally make a difference? ive seen some that claim they make it quieter.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> also do different tips acutally make a difference? ive seen some that claim they make it quieter.


I've heard that the resonated tips can decrease noise by about 3 db.
BTW, you have the exact same car as me, and i am just about to start my exhaust system. It sounds like you already have what i'm planning to build. Im gonna do Cherry Bomb resonator, then 2.25 to rear. How does cherry bomb reso with no rear muffler sound? Cause im going to put in cherry bomb, then 2.25 pipe, and if i like the sound of that, just run pipe straight out, or mabye dual pipes. If it sounds bad i'm just gonna weld N1 style muffler on. Tell me about this stuff.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

iunno i didn't notice a difference with a cherry bomb really. (i think its a cherry bomb anyways...siad that on the ebay thing...). yea my roommate said it sounded deeper i guess but i dont think it made any difference...


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> iunno i didn't notice a difference with a cherry bomb really. (i think its a cherry bomb anyways...siad that on the ebay thing...). yea my roommate said it sounded deeper i guess but i dont think it made any difference...



Well anytime you go without a muffler at all its gonna be pretty loud. If your looking for something thats aggressive when you mash on it, and somewhat soft when your just driving around, check out Magnaflow. I've got one of the stainless steel/street series oval ones and its not headache loud. You can tell its not stock, but its not obnoxious like some of the honda's. Check out Magnaflow.com, i'm sure you will like what you see.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I loved my magnaflow, untill I installed my header. It made it really raspy. So now im heading out to install a resinator/glasspack/cherry bomb.
The sound of the magnaflow is deep, and not to loud. Untill you stomp on it, then it reminds you its there.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> I loved my magnaflow, untill I installed my header. It made it really raspy. So now im heading out to install a resinator/glasspack/cherry bomb.
> The sound of the magnaflow is deep, and not to loud. Untill you stomp on it, then it reminds you its there.


So are you running a cat? I have a PS header and i made the mistake of removing my cat and installing a pipe in its place. Well needless to say i installed a cat back in there. I can agree with you on the rasp, my header is to be thanked for that. I am running a cannon dual tip muffler. Its got a good sound and at low throttle drives, between 1500 adn 3000 rpm, its great. When i open it up, It will let you know it has a header! I dont know if thats good or bad. Before i installed the header i loved the sound of my exhaust now i am not so sure. I guess thats the trade off for wanting more power.
I have not gone with the cherry bomb for a resonator, i have heard it quiets the rasp down alot.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I still have my under car cat, but had to remove the exhaust maifold cat to install the header. Hopefully soon ill get the resonator installed. The sound is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Beardog (Mar 3, 2004)

Stillens axel back muffler has a soft idle sound but when you jump on it, its pretty loud on my car with no res.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> I loved my magnaflow, untill I installed my header. It made it really raspy. So now im heading out to install a resinator/glasspack/cherry bomb.
> The sound of the magnaflow is deep, and not to loud. Untill you stomp on it, then it reminds you its there.



which model do you have ? I was looking at the 14814









thanx


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> I still have my under car cat, but had to remove the exhaust maifold cat to install the header. Hopefully soon ill get the resonator installed. The sound is really getting on my nerves.



what's the diameter of your exhuast pipe from catback to the muffler?


----------

